# Qingdao housing costs



## thriftybrit

How much would it cost to rent an average 1/2 bedroom apartment in Qingdao.

I am considering coming to work there for a year or two. I would work but wife not.

What would be an ok area to live in which I guess would fix a level of approximate rent.

Also if I look at a price on an internet site, would I be expected to haggle over rent and if so what sort of proportion of the requested rent would I be expected to pay.

If anyone can help I would appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## eblocher

*Qingdao is China's most livable city!*

Hi ThriftyBrit,

I came to Qingdao six years ago, and love it. While housing costs have increased, it's still less than half the cost of Beijing and Shanghai. 

If you want a 1-2 bedroom apartment with all mod cons in a nice neighborhood within a few hundred meters of great shopping and entertainment, you could certainly find something for about 500 Euros/month, more or less depending on what you're willing to accept.

There isn't much haggling to be done over what you find online, I'm afraid. They hold out on those prices. The other thing is that you'll most likely have to pay minimum six months in advance in order to get that price, AND as many of those online listings are posted by agents, there's a good chance you'll have to pay a month's rent agency fee. The deposit is also typically one month's rent (but I've been fortunate to get that back in full whenever I move). There's also municipal heating during the winter, which renters pay for in advance according to their square meterage. This year it's around 20 Euros/m2. A 2-bedroom is typically 80-100m2.

I hope this is helpful! Please let me know if I can send any other information.


----------



## sherrain

Hi. It wont cost as much as beijing, shanghai and the other 1st level cities in China, but still will be higher than normal ones. So far as I know, for 2 bedrooms, it will cost around 1,200rmb/month averagely. Try this Chinese website named ganjiwang. Here the thing, dont forget bargaining.


----------

